# Did I get a good deal?



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

Been looking for Athena floors to match a center channel that I received like 6 years. Found this on cl and ended up getting all of it for 150 bucks..

Good deal?



And yes, they all have grills.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL any time you can get five brand name speakers and a sub for $150 in good working order, that is a good deal.


----------



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> LOL any time you can get five brand name speakers and a sub for $150 in good working order, that is a good deal.




Just finished cleaning them up and testing, i'm happy. Surprisingly they're all pretty mint minus a broken mounting tab on 2 grills, the enclosures are in great shape as well. The Jbl surprised me a bit, wasn't expecting as much bass out of a little 10. Athena's sounded as I expected them to and i'm in no rush to test the SS reciever. I won today.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

we all have our day and I really like the older Athena stuff, I had the center and surrounds for awhile paired with some big ass jbl monitors, and they kept up rather well but I did want a bigger woofer in the center sometimes. great buy.


----------



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lycancatt said:


> we all have our day and I really like the older Athena stuff, I had the center and surrounds for awhile paired with some big ass jbl monitors, and they kept up rather well but I did want a bigger woofer in the center sometimes. great buy.


I've been happy from the few setups I've heard, they seem/seemed like a decent company back in the day (Just realized that I got the center 6 years ago, not a couple  , O' how time flies) Tbh, I'm not that big into HA, as long as I have 2-3 forward facing speakers/sub with decent response i'm good. I'd imagine once/if I ever buy a house i'd have to do it up big, at this time it's just not feasible.


I plan on selling all 3 of the centers but hope to keep everything else. If anything else were to go it would be the sub just because it might be too much (Impossible!) for my application.


----------

